# New logo



## Jade (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,

I wanted to share the new logo that we have now and see what you guys think


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2013)

I think it looks good!


----------



## kaniini (Jul 22, 2013)

looks pretty nice.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

Neat! The simplicity makes it look really nice.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 22, 2013)

It looks nice and neat. But how do you associate Rocket with Grids ? Can you please share your concept behind this?


----------



## Jade (Jul 22, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> It looks nice and neat. But how do you associate Rocket with Grids ? Can you please share your concept behind this?


Easy! Rocket speed as in super fast server speed!


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 22, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> It looks nice and neat. But how do you associate Rocket with Grids ? Can you please share your concept behind this?


How do you associate servers with a "Ninja" and a "Hawk"?


----------



## yolo (Jul 22, 2013)

Did you copy this clip art like you did the last one?


----------



## Jade (Jul 22, 2013)

Spencer said:


> Did you copy this clip art like you did the last one?


This one was paid for.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 22, 2013)

Doesn't look terrible, minus the fact that it's like half the height of your entire website.


----------



## Jade (Jul 22, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Doesn't look terrible, minus the fact that it's like half the height of your entire website.


I fixed it, so it's alittle smaller.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> How do you associate servers with a "Ninja" and a "Hawk"?


can you direct me to the post where he asked for your opinion on his logo?


----------



## Lee (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> How do you associate servers with a "Ninja" and a "Hawk"?


You don't need to. It's branding.  The name matches the logo quite clearly, so it can be whatever you want. 

Your logo does not connect with the name or a tagline, that's the point.  Having said that though it's clean and simple which is good.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> How do you associate servers with a "Ninja" and a "Hawk"?


I don't know, may be, just maybe because, our brand name is Ninja Hawk? Or maybe because I like


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> How do you associate servers with a "Ninja" and a "Hawk"?


Ninja  + Hawk  = NinjaHawk

Grid + Hosting = Rocket.

Do you see it? I see it.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 23, 2013)

*@**SeriesN* I'm still waiting for the "free pop-up KVM VPS". Where's mine?

*@**Jade*, I do like the logo.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 23, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> *@SeriesN* I'm still waiting for the "free pop-up KVM VPS". Where's mine?
> 
> *@Jade*, I do like the logo.


It gonna pop up in your inbox soon.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 23, 2013)

I like it... Definitely relates to Florida...


----------



## Jade (Jul 23, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I do like the logo.


We Appreciate it 



shawn_ky said:


> I like it... Definitely relates to Florida...


Thank you !


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 23, 2013)

Jade said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to share the new logo that we have now and see what you guys think


Nice fresh single color logo. I like it.

It's hard to illustrate a grid - but a rocket just does not have any link to your company.


----------



## Lee (Jul 23, 2013)

Actually, a subtle grid over the block with the rocket there would work really well in my view.


----------



## Jade (Jul 23, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Nice fresh single color logo. I like it.
> 
> It's hard to illustrate a grid - but a rocket just does not have any link to your company.


We appreciate your feedback.

The only reason why we included a rocket in our logo is because it represents speed and we think of it as speed of a server. Also we're based out of Florida, so another reason is the space shuttle.


----------



## Jade (Jul 23, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Actually, a subtle grid over the block with the rocket there would work really well in my view.


How does it look now?


----------



## RHServices (Jul 23, 2013)

I was thinking of something along the lines of Blast-Off into the Cloud....???


----------



## jarland (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like a penis.

Not really, but now every time you look at it you're going to think about penises.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 23, 2013)

jarland said:


> Looks like a penis.
> 
> Not really, but now every time you look at it you're going to think about penises.


----------



## HostColor (Jul 24, 2013)

I like the presentation of the website. The font of the logo itself is also good. The only think I dislike (although i'm not the one to say what's good and what's not) is the rocket. However I saw a few opinions against it, so you'd probably ned to keep it


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 24, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Nice fresh single color logo. I like it.
> 
> It's hard to illustrate a grid - but a rocket just does not have any link to your company.


A rocket is fast, a grid is scattered.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 24, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> A rocket is fast, a grid is scattered.


Er, no.

Scattered: Throw in various random directions: "scatter the coconut over the icing". : Note the 'random'

Grid: A framework of spaced bars that are parallel to or cross each other; a grating. : Orderly, fashioned, organised.


----------



## Jade (Jul 24, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Er, no.
> 
> Scattered: Throw in various random directions: "scatter the coconut over the icing". : Note the 'random'
> 
> Grid: A framework of spaced bars that are parallel to or cross each other; a grating. : Orderly, fashioned, organised.


Look in the rocket, it has a grid in it.


----------



## jarland (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like a random texture. Mentally I don't take away "grid" from the texture applied there. May just be me.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 24, 2013)

Jade said:


> Look in the rocket, it has a grid in it.


I think you've missed my point. "Fast, Scattered " service sounds terrible, dontcha think? Not slating your logo or your reasoning, just Jeffrey's reasoning.


----------



## anyNode (Jul 24, 2013)

It really bothers me that the H isn't fully connected to the I, http://puu.sh/3KK5u/c424012913.png 

Either connect them or separate them because that very little space is driving me crazy.


----------



## tekkiegurl (Jul 27, 2013)

simple yet nice logo you have =)


----------



## bizzard (Jul 27, 2013)

Simple logo and it looks good. The single color concept  worked well and it will look good even in a black and white print.


----------

